# Portafilter mess



## Christof (Nov 6, 2018)

I recently bought a Barista Express but I'm getting a lot of coffee overfill whilst grinding into the double basket, I have the amount dile 1 notch down from the 3 o'clock mid setting.

is this normal.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Christof said:


> I recently bought a Barista Express but I'm getting a lot of coffee overfill whilst grinding into the double basket, I have the amount dile 1 notch down from the 3 o'clock mid setting.
> 
> is this normal.


1. Try tapping portafilter halfway to settle grounds.

2. Weigh output instead of timing. Should be 15 to 18g.

3. Give it wiggle up and down while it's dispensing to settle.

4. The best solution is to get a funnel.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You need to weigh what comes out. The easiest way to do that is to use the razor tool to trim the dose after it's bean tamped. Then you can set the grinder timer to give what ever the weight of that dose is. Some I believe don't bother with weight and just always trim a little off with the razor tool. Many on here would frown but it can be done.

The actual time setting needed will vary according to how coarse or fine the grinder is grinding. Also filter baskets will hold more as the beans are ground finer and finer. So on both counts it makes sense to use the razor tool while tuning in a bean. That then gives a weight that the timer can be set for. Also small changes can be made to help with final tuning.

Some people have had problems with the puck spinning when the razor tool is used. Maybe they are trying to remove too much or their tamping is different to mine which as always mostly been pretty firm.

I'd suggest you follow the manual on tuning - start with the grinder set on 8 and adjust 1 step at a time wasting a couple of grams of grinds each time you change the setting. You are very likely to find that the pressure gauge will need to go to higher settings than Sage suggest. Also while they suggest a ratio of 1 to 2 grams of grinds in to shot out is best in practice best drink may be anywhere between that and say 1 to over 3. That by the way includes obtaining the taste that the bean retailers may have mentioned.

The grinder on the BE tends to be very good at producing nice big heaps of fluffy grounds. It has been a problem for some at times but I'd guess that they were trying to get too much in. If not the dose needs dividing by 2. Run half in, tap down and the run the other half in. Adjusting the timer can mean very small tweaks of the knob. That can take a while to get used to. Once a dose has been sorted it is also likely to need adjusting again from time to time - that's grinders not the BE.

John

-


----------



## Christof (Nov 6, 2018)

I'll certainly try 1-3, using a funnel would be tricky because the portafilter fits in a carrier directly under the grinder.


----------



## Christof (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks John great advice I like the idea of adding the coffee in two doses and I will need to get the grind weight correct.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> 1. Try tapping portafilter halfway to settle grounds.
> 
> 2. Weigh output instead of timing. Should be 15 to 18g.
> 
> ...


No pause on the grinder other than if used manually.

It's a volumetric machine and can produce endless drinks that taste the same via the buttons once mastered without the need to use time.

Suppose one could try wriggling the funnel but they tend to be heaped up dead centre and doubt if it would help anyway.

Very little room for a funnel so would need to be picked rather carefully. Actually I don't think there is room for one at all.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The best thing to do if the heap of grinds is too big to tamp which it is likely to be is to ease them down with a thumb. The other option is to tap the portafilter so that they settle down lower.

John

-


----------

